
“Inemuri,” the Japanese Art of Taking Power Naps at Work and Other Public Places - danso
http://www.openculture.com/2017/12/inemuri-the-japanese-art-of-taking-power-naps-at-work-on-the-subway-and-other-public-places.html
======
kleiba
I find the study by the University of Michigan (cited at 1:09) interesting
that Japanese workers slept less than 7:30 hours on average. That doesn't seem
to be an outrageously low number. As a matter of fact, in the first year or so
after my son was born, I regularly slept much less than that, and not just for
some weeks.

I personally like sleeping, but I know at least two people who don't and try
to minimize the amount of sleep they take. I'm sure one of them does quite a
bit less than 7:30 a night on average.

------
eggy
I lived in SE Asia for over 7 years, and it was customary to see construction
workers, and managers asleep on benches or cardboard during what would be tea
break time, or lunch. I have mild insomnia, and I cannot nap as much as I try.
I have fell asleep on the subway before in the past, and I felt great after a
20 minute snooze; I had a friend seated next to me, so no fear of getting
rolled (NYC subways in the 70s and 80s)!

------
tzakrajs
One of the times I was visiting Tokyo I saw tons of people sleeping in upper
floors of fast food restaurants at night. We're those people practicing
inemuri or were they homeless?

~~~
mariojv
I’ve seen this in a McDonald’s near Akihabara station, too. The people I saw
sleeping were often in suits. I imagine the people in suits were business
people who went for the free wifi (rarer in Japan than the US, I think) and
fell asleep.

------
LaundroMat
I once gave a presentation to a board where one of its members was Japanese.
That man nodded off about five minutes in, and I later was made to understand
this was perfectly acceptable.

Still, quite harrowing if the presentation you're giving is important to you.

------
booleandilemma
I’m in the US, and the problem here is that if you sleep in the office you’re
perceived as lazy, regardless of whether you actually are or not.

~~~
kabdib
I did this at Microsoft for years (go underneath the desk in my cubical and
take a 20-30 minute nap). It helps if you tell your cow-orkers "I take naps
occasionally, if you see me under my desk I'm not dead, so don't panic". No
bad political repercussions.

There was a nap room at Apple. I never used it. The room did not go well, and
they closed it after some . . . incidents.

------
Danihan
I need to do this right now. Where's my office sofa.

I really do wish more US companies encouraged power naps, they are provably
good for productivity.

